# [Q] Hex Color Code for ICS Theme



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

Anyone know what the hex color code is for the blue used in Ice Cream Sandwich pull down menu, settings, and/or overscroll glow? Having a hard time matching it up perfectly...


----------



## taerin (Dec 30, 2011)

FF33B5E5


----------



## mypantsaretorn (Jun 24, 2011)

taerin said:


> FF33B5E5


thanks!


----------

